# how do i tell the difference between a Pacu and Red Belly?



## Mac26Mac (Sep 1, 2005)

hi, i am new to this whole flesh-eating fish deal...

i have a lead on a place where i can find some redbellies sorta under the table....but i need to know what the tell-tale signs are to be able to tell the difference between a regular pacu and a red belly.

TIA


----------



## kuulaaid (Oct 2, 2005)

One of the quickest way to tell the difference is by the underbite. P's have a larger lower jaw which sticks out. They also tend to have a bull dog like face. 
Pacu's generally just have a cute looking face. Check out this site to see the difference http://www.geocities.com/heartland/prairie/5962/


----------



## mylesc99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Pacus upper jaw is out more than the lower jaw. With Piranhas their lower jaw is out more than their upper jaw. Piranhas tail color goes in the pattern of black, white, black. Those are the two easiest ways to distinguish the two apart.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

Mac26Mac said:


> hi, i am new to this whole flesh-eating fish deal...
> 
> i have a lead on a place where i can find some redbellies sorta under the table....but i need to know what the tell-tale signs are to be able to tell the difference between a regular pacu and a red belly.
> 
> TIA


piranha or pacu?, my little revision between both


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

Yeah, you should read all the pinned topics on this site to get you started, I found them very useful.


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

just remember a pacu is always smiling because they are gay...and a piranha is too bad ass so hes not


----------



## Zippy (Sep 15, 2005)

The most obvious way to tell the difference is the jaw and mouth. A Pacu has a box shape mouth and a red belly has a bullet shapede head with a large pertruding lower jaw.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2005)

also, pacus eyes are bigger and buggy looking.

and looks to me like when they are young, their fins are much larger than Ps are. in proportion to their body.

basically, if you look at the fish, and they look stupid, then its a pacu. and if it looks cool, its a piranha..


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2005)

im kinda assuming that the place your getting them from is selling them young. when they are older they are even easier to tell apart...

here is a pic of some young reds @ 1.5" to 2.5"


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

definatly the jaw is the best tell tale sign if its a piranha or pacu. WELCOME TO P-FURY.


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

you can tel by the jaw and pacu will grow an inch or more a month


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2005)

here is a pic to compare pacus to my piranha pic......

notice the upper lip sticking out, and larger fins & eyes.....










oh yeah, and if you cant tell, a dead give away is the tail colors.

piranha have black-white-black

pacu have only a black edge on the rear of the tail......


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=50161


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2005)

nattereri2000 said:


> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=50161


perfect thread.....even the same pic.....


----------



## mylesc99 (Sep 5, 2005)

That should be good enough info!!!


----------

